

Hey, You, Get Off of My Cloud: Exploring Information Leakage in 3rd-Party Clouds - sweis
http://people.csail.mit.edu/tromer/cloudsec/

======
sweis
The authors are able to conduct "cloud cartography" to map the internal
structure of Amazon EC2 and identify where a target VM is likely to reside.
Then they're able to get a VM placed on the same instance and experiment with
a few known side-channel attacks.

